
Apple Has Removed Launcher from the App Store - lelf
http://al.cromulentlabs.com/thanks/
======
Sonicmouse
This is what happenes when you write apps for a walled garden.

It's a risky business. This is a good lesson for investors as well. When you
have a sole company deciding your fate, stuff like this will happen.

This isn't the first time this has happened, and it won't be the last.

I feel bad for the guy, but this is the risk we take when writing apps for
apple.

------
Kerlix
The most glaring thing that stands out to me in this situation is how
mismanaged the review process is that one person allows the app into the
store, no problem, and another yanks it after it's been featured on tech blogs
and made a solid number of sales. Their review process is disorganized and
determined by the arbitrary whims of random, individual reviewers.

I'm glad I managed to snag Launcher on Friday evening before it was yanked,
but by the time I had it set up and decided I wanted the pro version it was
gone.

------
jsilence
Can't the author sell the app over his own website and process the billig over
fastspring?

At least that is what Peter Borg does with Lingon
([https://sites.fastspring.com/peterborgapps/product/lingonx](https://sites.fastspring.com/peterborgapps/product/lingonx)).

~~~
gsands
For OSX apps, yes. iOS, not possible AFAIK, since sideloading is not possible
on iOS.

------
chappi42
Pigs! Apple should be enforced to carry a non-closed app store. Apple would
bow if the alternative were to loose European market. Don't understand that
Europe accepts such huge /closed/ application ecosystems. (Android is open,
fine; Microsoft is tiny, not relevant (yet?)).

~~~
lnanek2
That would be nice. But didn't Europe try to force Apple to use standard
chargers and they just ignored that too? I don't think Apple cares very much.
For the charger issue they made some sort of crappy adapter no one will use.
So if you forced them to make an open app store it would probably be a similar
joke.

